
Jobs at Airbnb.com - bkwok
http://www.airbnb.com/jobs?=srcHN
======
bkwok
We announced to the Internet our latest round of funding. We launched our new
iPhone app and we're proud of it.

We're creating an industry and we need the best people to be a part of it plus
we love making people happy.

We have 40 positions open on our jobs page so take a look at the various
opportunities we have for you to join our revolution. If you have the passion
and hunger to change the world, then talk to us.

We're waiting to hear from you.

------
brianchesky
More than half of these positions are product, design, or engineering.

~~~
dotBen
Actually (+ interestingly) _none_ of them are product (as in "product
development", "product management", "product owner", etc).

No one seems to be hiring product people, and it seems to be a new trend from
what I've been seeing recently.

------
davidedicillo
You guys forgot to link the "You know the first names of who designed this
chair" to the Eames's chair picture in the UI Designer position ;)

------
Dramatize
Give me a year to finish learning RoR and I'd be happy to join Airbnb :)

------
alexcoomans
I'd love to work there - just a few more years to get out of college :)

------
perokreco
No engineering interns? Thats a bit odd.

